# A simple circle jig



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Using the regular fence bars with a sharpened screw in the center. No need for changeing the baseplate, and various sized circles are possible. Inspired by many others.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Simple and solid. very good.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

you would not want the small pin to hop out of the hole but there is something to the idea, N


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

No, you´re right. There´s a nut inside and I can screw it deeper. But I do need to keep an eye or a finger on it.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

baldir said:


> No, you´re right. There´s a nut inside and I can screw it deeper. But I do need to keep an eye or a finger on it.


Hi I made just the same, but instead of grinding a Sharp point on your centerbolt, make i cylindrical and use a pilot hole for it. I makes musch better control of the router. If you do not want a hole in your part you can make a pilothole in a washer or someother material and stick it on with double side tape.
For small circles you need a different jig. Take a look at my uploads.

regards Leif


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Leif. Good advice and it was helpful to look at your uploads.
Hans


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Update:
Well after the comments and ideas in this thread, thanks to all of you, I made my circle cutting jig to cut the circular groove with wonderful results, look here:


Ooooopsss, My bad, this update should be in this thread:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/45330-radial-slot-router-table.html#post377545


Sorry for the inconviniens.

Anyway the jig I made is a copy of the jig in this thread


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

A good-looking jig. Great job on it, and I take it that you find it doing exactly what you want it to. You can never beat what you make yourself!
Hans


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

baldir said:


> A good-looking jig. Great job on it, and I take it that you find it doing exactly what you want it to. *You can never beat what you make yourself!*
> Hans


Hans, 
Thank you, it was inspired in your jig 100%. It worked nicely and you are right with the las part of your post. 
And another advantage, that they were made from scrap. Yes sir !


----------

